# Coyote sighting



## FrancoD13 (Aug 9, 2012)

Not sure where to post this, or what I'm even asking...but we had a coyote sighting in our backyard yesterday. Since we moved out of the city, we have let our almost 5 year old run around the yard and the adjacent woods at will. He has free reign to acres of protected forest and he loves it. Now with the coyote sighting, I think I have to rethink that. Anyone have any experiences with V's and Coyotes? Are V's big enough that a coyote won't bother, or V's smart enough not to mess with them?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know they will kill smaller pets, but have heard different thoughts when it's comes to the larger dogs.
Some say a single coyote will play a game of chase, to lure the dog away. Then the unsuspecting dog is attacked by the pack.
Others say coyotes are no match for a large dog. 

I guess it would depend on how hungry they are, on if they want to take a chance with a larger dog.
I come across them in the field running dogs. They are normaly watching from a distance. I just whistle for the dogs to go a different direction. If the coyote doesn't follow us, it gets a pass. If it wants to follow the dogs, it's days are numbered.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

personally I am not very concerned about the coyotes on my property. I rarely see them. The game cameras tell a different story. They are very elusive and really want nothing to do with me or my v. I bet I see a coyote 1 time a year in my field where the dog runs and that is his behind as it is running away when I pull up the driveway.

size and speed wise it would be a heck of a race. But worrying about my v being attacked by a coyote is very very low on my worry scale. 

If I had a 3 month old pup or an elder/slow v I would raise my worry level a little.

If I had a coyote that consistently showed up where I saw him daily My worry level would go up on that particular one.


----------



## weez (Sep 26, 2014)

in January, there was a story on the news about two dogs in British Columbia (Canada) that had gone missing. When they were found dead, it was determined that at least one of them was attacked by a pack of coyotes. The other was hit by a train trying to escape the pack. The story caught my attention, not only because of the devastating loss this was to the family but when they had posted pictures of the dogs when they were searching for them, they were identified as two Rhodesian Ridgebacks. One of them looked more like a V.
My husband has more than once crossed paths with a coyote while walking our Kaylee (she is 40 pounds, soaking wet) and he thinks a coyote could easily take her.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

A neighbor's dog was recently attacked by coyotes. Wasn't seriously injured, but did need to have wounds stapled up. The neighbor didn't see the number of coyotes but later that morning she saw 4 in her back yard. It gets scarier as the dog was either a Shepard or a Catahoula (they have both) - not the size of dog that you would expect to be attacked.

We used to let our dogs out to roam the property (invisible fence around 2 acres). Now, we don't do that at night.

I should add that we are not in the country. Not suburbs, either - 2 acre zoning and lots of conservation land nearby.

The feeling among dog people here is that coyotes are more shy of people than of dogs. So we don't worry about being in the woods with the dogs, but letting the dogs out on their own is different.

Bob


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They've always lived around me. When woods are dozed for new developments, you see them more often. I have 5 and 6 ft fences, so don't worry about them coming in the yard. 

I would think a true Catahoula could put a hurting on one. They can hold a wild hog, or bull by the strength of their jaws. That's not to say, a pack couldn't get a few good licks in.


----------



## sfapsey (Jan 9, 2015)

We live in San Diego now and regularly taking our two Vizslas to a park in the neighborhood that is located adjacent to a canyon. We have taken the girls to the canyon quite a few times and had sighted the odd coyotes which Penny would give chase to. About two months ago both Vs took after a coyote as normal and I heard one of them yelp and cry. I called her and she came running back with 3-4 coyotes in chase. The coyotes stopped when they saw me and I leashed both dogs. Penny had one nasty cut on her front shoulder which required some stitches but otherwise consider her lucky. It definitely was a case of the coyotes luring her and then ambushing with a pack. Penny is a pretty muscular and big for a female V at 58 lb. She stands up for herself with other dogs but not a match for a pack of hungry coyotes. We still go through the canyon on runs but I keep an eye out for the coyotes and don't let her chase after them.

I would not assume a V or any domestic dog could take on a pack of coyotes. I would also assume when you see one there are more in the woods, not to scare anyone but be vigilant and aware. 

Stephen


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

We live on a small ranch in central Florida where coyotes are quite prevalent. Texas Red is correct that it is common for one, sometimes two, coyotes to "bait" dogs into chasing them directly into a pack of coyotes. These are the ultimate pack animals, and they are very smart. As cattle ranchers we are mostly concerned with coyotes taking down young calves, but we do call our V's into the house when we hear coyotes howling. In Florida coyotes are considered a "nuisance" and it is not only legal to "terminate" them year round, it is actually promoted - no hunting license required, night or day.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's the same in Texas. 
I hate to see to many of them in a field with cattle. I know they have to be thinned out, or the rancher will put a couple of donkeys in the pastures. 
Some donkeys don't know the difference between a dog, and a coyote. They will go after your dog, and kill it. But I fully understand the rancher's need for them to protect the young calves.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

My brother had a medium sized dog that used to play with a couple of coyotes that would come by their house. One day they killed her.

We were out walking one day and turned around and a coyote was following us, fortunately our dogs left him alone and he wandered off.

Another time our beagle mix got in a very quick tussle with a coyote. It was not an all out fight by any means, but she ended up with a deep gash in her belly that looked like it was cut with a sharp carpet knife. Coyote teeth are incredibly sharp.

Yes, they definitely tag team to lure dogs. Our littlest dog chased a single coyote and two others came in from each side behind him. Fortunately I was close enough to chase them off.

I have used rock salt in a .410 shotgun or shoot near them with a loud rifle if I get a chance during the day. They do learn, and I have not seen one in daylight for several years now. We do have them crossing our property at night though. If you let them hang around their pups will learn that is OK and then you have even more of a problem.


----------

